# "Around the Rim" AAHS Journal 14/3 (1969) pages 145-52 needed



## Niceoldguy58 (May 28, 2019)

Not precisely about WWII, but I need a copy of the above article for some related WWII research I'm doing. Unfortunately, none of the 1969 issues are available as back issues, so I am asking for a scanned copy. This does not need to be hi-res, just readable - say 150dpi per page.

Please send to me at ag122651 at hotmail dot com. Thank you in advance.

AlanG


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 1, 2019)

A seller on ebay has four issues from 1969 for sale, including Vol 14 No 3, for $14.99 with free shipping. Does not sound like an unreasonable price.

1969 AAHS Journal American Aviation Historical Society magazine lot of 4 | eBay

Good luck!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2019)

I can accommodate you. Please send me a PM with what you need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

